
TSA is falling apart - r00fus
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2016/05/17/tsa-falling-apart
======
sbierwagen
Blogspam. Source is
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-16/complaints...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-16/complaints-
over-airport-security-delays-surged-10-fold-in-march)

